# Sensor inductivo de proximidad



## sara_N (Abr 21, 2009)

buenas, deseo crear un sensor inductivo de proximidad para automóviles, utilizando un cable electromotriz awg16, el cual está dispuesto en el suelo, en un cuadrado aproximadamente de 155 x 160 cms, por favor si alguien me puede ayudar en el diseño de un sensor de manera que cuando el carro se acerque al cable pueda detectar un flanco, muchas gracias


----------



## kuropatula (Abr 21, 2009)

Hay sensores inductivos que te entregan un nivel alto cuando se les acerca un metal.

Son como un tubo de matal de 10cm de largo y 2 cm de diametro aprox. 

Tienen 3 cables: Vcc, GND y Out.

Capás que te sirve.

Si lo querés hacer vos probá con un oscilador de alta frecuencia de colpits (buscá modulador de AM en google).

Tiene un RL en paralelo y tu L (bobina) sería tu cable. Luego deberías detectar un cambio de frecuencia producido por la proximidad de algo. 

Ojo, lo quise hacer y no me salió. Vi el cambio de frec. en el osciloscipio pero fue dificil detectarlo.

Suerte


----------



## karl (Abr 22, 2009)

los sensores inductivos de los que habla kuropatula trabajan con un imán de alta potencia, este tiene un campo magnetico propio, que al acercarse un objeto ferromagnetico es alterado, esta alteración la detectas con un sensor apropiado (una bobina en la que se inducen corrientes, un sensor Hall, etc), como en el dibujo que anexo, funcionan bien, pero creo que solo a distancias relativamente cortas, lo cual hace que necesites un amplificador muy potente.

Tengo entendido que así funcionan los detectores que tienen unos semaforos, que estan en alto todo el tiempo hasta que se acerca un coche.

Puedes intentar un sensor que funcione asi:
una bobina osciladora, como de un transformador, induce una potencia conocida en una bobina secundaria, si la potencia baja es porque la esta absorbiendo una fuente externa, como un automovil, este es el principio de funcionamiento de los detectores de metales normales, sin embargo no tengo información exacta de como funcionan.


----------

